# E39 4.4i ticking/taping noise.....?



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

My 2000 540ia is incredibly smooth, fast and a pure joy to drive, however it has an annoying ticking/tapping sound at idle after the car is warmed up. (sounds like a valve tap)

I have read some of the previous posts and it could be one of three things:

1. VANOS Controller
2. Catalytic Converter
3. **Lower Main Bearings...ouch..

I am curious how many folks have the problem and how many have resolved the issue?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jygesq (May 16, 2003)

*tsb on bearings*

Bmw issued tsb. bearings, will not effect longevity of engine, but if customet insists replace bearings. dealer should have info.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

I have the same problem last year my BMW dealer had the BMW Canada rep come by and check the car he told me it was the VANOS and I should hear an M5 it's louder. He told me it's nothing to worry about hmmmmmm doesn't seem to me normal??


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *I have the same problem last year my BMW dealer had the BMW Canada rep come by and check the car he told me it was the VANOS and I should hear an M5 it's louder. He told me it's nothing to worry about hmmmmmm doesn't seem to me normal?? *


I agree. It is probably the Lower Main Bearing (Service Bulletin) problem but they don't want to admit to, because it is such a big job.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

mtmnet said:


> *I agree. It is probably the Lower Main Bearing (Service Bulletin) problem but they don't want to admit to, because it is such a big job. *


You I made them sign a statement that it was nothing so if it is that they will fix it for free?


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *You I made them sign a statement that it was nothing so if it is that they will fix it for free? *


Not sure, but read this:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e39/archives/forum.php?postid=118106&page=7


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

mtmnet said:


> *Not sure, but read this:
> 
> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e39/archives/forum.php?postid=118106&page=7 *


hmmm very interesting? but did you see this I have emailed the guy to tell me what they changed exactly.

"When this noise appeared on my '99 540, it was (by the 2nd dealer) diagnosed as a VANOS controller on one side of the engine. After being fixed the noise never reappeared. "


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

my '99 540 makes this noise also. it doesn't sound like a bottom end problem but more like valve tapping noise. i've owned the car for >40K miles (bought it with 19K) and it's always made the noise. It doesn't bother me any more. if it ain't broke, don't fix it, IMHO.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I did my oil change this week and put PENZOIL with PENZANNE SYNTHETIC 5W50 and guess what the ticking has went away. I was told to use this oil from the distrubitor of Dinan for Canada "Engineered Automotive" Billy Smilovsky since he uses it in his 540 and guess what the noise is gone.


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did my oil change this week and put PENZOIL with PENZANNE SYNTHETIC 5W50 and guess what the ticking has went away. I was told to use this oil from the distrubitor of Dinan for Canada "Engineered Automotive" Billy Smilovsky since he uses it in his 540 and guess what the noise is gone. *


Wow! I will have to try it on my next oil change.

Did the ticking happen only after the car was warmed up? Normally I only hear it at idle when engine is warm.

What do you think it is about the Pennzoil that fixed the noise? Did you use 5w50 weight in the past?

Mike


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

mtmnet said:


> *Wow! I will have to try it on my next oil change.
> 
> Did the ticking happen only after the car was warmed up? Normally I only hear it at idle.
> 
> ...


I was doing my oil change at the dealer and I think they recommend 5W30 but 5W50 is a bit thicker which probably works better in that engine. Yes the ticking was louder during idle now I hear nothing.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did my oil change this week and put PENZOIL with PENZANNE SYNTHETIC 5W50 and guess what the ticking has went away. I was told to use this oil from the distrubitor of Dinan for Canada "Engineered Automotive" Billy Smilovsky since he uses it in his 540 and guess what the noise is gone. *


Using the 5w50 instead of the recommended 5w30 eliminates the noise.

Even though I don't have the noise as of yet, should I go ahead and use 5w50 as a preventive measure?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

About a year ago I was waiting for my 325 to be serviced, and was sitting outside on a bench at the dealership. A sales guy pulled up in a brand new 540, and started talking to the service manager. He said "This car is ticking, I can't sell it when its ticking like this" Sure enough, the car was making loud ticking noises at idle. Her response was "Well, its a v8, and the v8s do that when they've been sitting for a whie". A tech came out, checked the oil and then proceeded to give it an "Italian tune-up", and kept revving the engine for what seemed like several minutes. :tsk: It didn't fix the problem, but I feel sorry for whoever eventually bought that car. The sales guy started yelling at the service manager-- It was funny to see that even dealership staff get treated like shit by their own service department. Anyway, I know this doesn't really help you, but your post reminded me of this story...


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

crete said:


> *Using the 5w50 instead of the recommended 5w30 eliminates the noise.
> 
> Even though I don't have the noise as of yet, should I go ahead and use 5w50 as a preventive measure? *


I think you should go ahead and use 5W50 since Billy from Dinan Canada never had a ticking noise and he uses 5W50 never had a problem.


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

robg said:


> *About a year ago I was waiting for my 325 to be serviced, and was sitting outside on a bench at the dealership. A sales guy pulled up in a brand new 540, and started talking to the service manager. He said "This car is ticking, I can't sell it when its ticking like this" Sure enough, the car was making loud ticking noises at idle. Her response was "Well, its a v8, and the v8s do that when they've been sitting for a whie". A tech came out, checked the oil and then proceeded to give it an "Italian tune-up", and kept revving the engine for what seemed like several minutes. :tsk: It didn't fix the problem, but I feel sorry for whoever eventually bought that car. The sales guy started yelling at the service manager-- It was funny to see that even dealership staff get treated like shit by their own service department. Anyway, I know this doesn't really help you, but your post reminded me of this story... *


Funny story! I'm surprised to hear that a "new" 540 had the ticking sound. I'm going to give 5w-50 Synthetic a try on my next oil change...


----------



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

*that ticking noise.....*

some careful "listening" might help you isolate where the "ticking" is coming from. It could be the main bearing thing (even tho I dont' own an E39 w/V-8, I have heard this is a potential cause). Often a ticking noise can come from either the fuel injectors or the hydrualic valve lifters. Some ticking from injectors is normal----they're electrically actuated solenoid valves, they'll make this sound.

Additionally, hydraulic lifters will make this noise if they're really worn and/or simply not "pumped-up"...which occurs typically when an engine is cold or hasn't been run for a while. I can hear valve noise (tapping/ticking) on my M-52 I-6 motor on startup...but it quickly goes away as the oil heats up a bit and the lifters get "pumped-up". Also, the "ports" (holes) into which the oil enters a hyd. valve lifter can get clogged or partially blocked, thus preventing the lifter from fully "pumping up".....that will yield noise.

Start the engine, open the hood and take a close listen to it....you may be able to isolate the source of the noise (assuming it is coming from the valves and/or injectors).
Best of luck!


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

*Service Bulletin# 11 06 97*

Short version of Service Bulletin# 11 06 97

SUBJECT: Irregular Engine Clicking Noise

Model: All with M60 and M62 engines.

Situation: Isolated reports have been received of a loud clicking noise coming frm the lower crankcase area, cylinder bank 5 - 8.

The noise which has also been described as a loud irregular tapping (similar to the tapping of a mechanical type writer) is best duplicated with the engine at operating temperature, engine speeds from idle to approximately 2000 RMPM and with an engine load (transmission in drive, air conditioning switched on, etc.)

This noise complaint is not caused by mechanical damage to any engine components and its cause, in no way, compromises the reliability of continuous engine operation.

Correction: Only if customer complaint of an inconsistent engine clicking noise is received and the noise is verified under the condtions described above, should the "crankshaft main bearings shells" be replaced.

The following bearing shell color configuration should be used to eliminate the clicking noise complaint:

.....blah ...blah blah....


----------

